# 5 Gallon Tank - What Fish to Purchase?



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well, the wife has spoken...a 5 gallon corner tank for our desk in the kitchen is the maximum size she will allow. *#3

Now that the size has been settled, it really narrows my questions down to two (well, I guess there are actually 3):

1) What is a colorful fish (other than a Guppy or a Betta) that would do well in a 5 gallon aquarium? (I assume 1 would be the max number in this size of tank, correct?)

_In just looking around a local pet store, I like the looks of the dwarf gourami and several of the cichlids._

2) What else could I put in the aquarium (snail/shrimp/algae eater/knifefish/loach/catfish/etc) that wouldn't be bothered by the fish I put in it?

Thank you for any and all help!

TripleB67


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In a 5 gal there isn't going to be much that you can add, NO cichlids will fit. A betta or 3 guppies max, of the other list of what else shrimp would be the only thing unless you choose a mystery snail.

5Gal just isn't good for much of anything. You might try a shrimp tank with nothing else in it.


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd go with a nice colored angel fish and a plant. Crypts seem to do well in small tanks IMO


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It's way too small for an angel fish. I'll be a radical here - go to the local store and look at what's there. Look at the small stuff, and see what you LIKE.
Then ask us how many would fit, before you buy.
One of my local shops got some scarlet Badis this week, an uncommon choice. That is a five gallon fish. There are a few others - 3 white clouds, amandae tetras, a Betta, a small gourami - but you have to like them. Sometimes, the local store (if it isn't a corporate Pet-Whatever chain) will take a chance on something different, and you may find the rare fish that can live in a 5 gallon.
No angels - I would not keep them in a tank with less than a 3 foot base.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

A 5 gallon tank can be a beauty to behold but very tricky.
I'd focus on the aquascape and leave the fish out of the equation until much later if it were mine - something that I'm building up to for a 7 gallon.
It would make a beautiful moss/shrimp tank and it should be quite easy to get the right light into it for decent growth but CO2 might be a problem - so about 1W/gal of LED should be about right. Something like this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Angle-Daylight-White-Light-equivalent/dp/B007AHNEXG
cb


----------



## juicy555 (Jun 22, 2012)

I would get 2 female bettas, they wont fight.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With female bettas you need at least 5 and yes they can be just as bad as males when it comes to fighting.

If you have a full lid on the tank you can look at some of the killie fish. There are many with some awesome colors.


----------

